# I want to clip his ears.



## doelow24 (Sep 13, 2009)

My pit is almost a 1yr old and now I wanna get his ears clipped bout I dont wanna put him through to much pain or any if I have to. any one have any ideals on if i should do it soon or don't do it at all?


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

i believe he's too old,sorry.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

yeah hes way too old. i highly doubt you could even find a vet that would do it without having a medical benefit to CROPPING his ears.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

its OK though,cropping ears has nothing to do with the quality of a dog.
infact in this day and age were ignorance reigns supreme,having a dog with natural ears is a safer bet since the hsus and peta types think any dog with cropped ears is a pit,you can fly under the radar.


----------



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)

ive heard of places that will do laser crops up to a year old, but odds are your going to have a hard time finding someone to do it. i guess you can lie, and say the dog has consistant ear infections or something.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I wouldn't do it.

He is to old and the ears may not stand..


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

In my opinion, you should have thought of this before now. The problem with doing it now is that the cartiledge is more or less formed the way it will be, and it would be hard for the ear to stand, you would probably have a lot of post op visits. 

Also... If the vet hurts your dog wrapping his ears or placing the cone on him, he may become head shy because older dogs tend to be more sensitive to sutures. Then you have to consider that he won't ever let you touch the ears, because he would remember the pain associated with having it done. JMO


----------



## doelow24 (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks for everything, I wanted to do it when he was younger but something told me no, just like now.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

doelow24 said:


> Thanks for everything, I wanted to do it when he was younger but something told me no, just like now.


If you ever have doubts with a procedure like that, it's best to go with your first instinct and not have it done. Glad you came to us for your question... Hope the insight helped, bud.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> In my opinion, you should have thought of this before now. The problem with doing it now is that the cartiledge is more or less formed the way it will be, and it would be hard for the ear to stand, you would probably have a lot of post op visits.
> 
> Also... If the vet hurts your dog wrapping his ears or placing the cone on him, he may become head shy because older dogs tend to be more sensitive to sutures. Then you have to consider that he won't ever let you touch the ears, because he would remember the pain associated with having it done. JMO


Besides who doesn't like to play with a pits floppy ears they are so soft LOL


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> Besides who doesn't like to play with a pits floppy ears they are so soft LOL


Not to mention if you happen to get a dog that has those crazy ears? Those are great. My next dog will have natural ears..


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

If you find a vet that does laser and knows what they are doing you can have a short crop done. Short crops usually have no issue standing unless your pups ears lay flat now.

However it has to be a vet you trust and that you have seen good work come from them. 

I have a 2 year old getting her ears done in a few months ( for medical reasons) and 3 girls that will be getting theres done at 1 year (non medical, just preference) , all by laser.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

holly how do you go about figuring out if your vet does good crops? i love my vet to death, and i don't want to get belle or rudi's ears done, but in the future when i get another puppy i would like it to have it's ears cropped. would my vet have photos of this? how can you figure this out? he is a well loved vet in our area and also a couple neighboring towns, but that doesn't mean he's amazing at crops.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Some vets will have pics of crops they have done, But you also have to be specific and clear on what you want. 

They only reason I choose to use the vet I am using, Especially at this age, is I have seen dogs he has done. Its hard to find a proper vet for cropping. I have 2 vets in my area that crop, but am driving almost 2 hours to use this other vet, because I have seen his work and know he can give me what I want.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

yeah, I found my vet by asking everyone I saw that had a dogs ears cropped where they went... It was like a personal survey, I delivered for Pizza hut so I had the opportunity to meet a lot of people with a bunch of dogs.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

ive seen the ear crops from the butte county vet[don't know the name]and there ok,i mean there just like any crop,if i was to do it,i'd go with a battle crop,any other type and you risk the possablity of the vet giving your dog a doberman crop or a high amstaff crop and those just ruin a dogs head features.
i mean who wants a pit with a boxer crop,they look like pin heads.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

cane76 said:


> ive seen the ear crops from the butte county vet[don't know the name]and there ok,i mean there just like any crop,if i was to do it,i'd go with a battle crop,any other type and you risk the possablity of the vet giving your dog a doberman crop or a high amstaff crop and those just ruin a dogs head features.
> i mean who wants a pit with a boxer crop,they look like pin heads.


 We have a few here in Butte that do ok crops. Dent vet is $800 but you will get a PERFECT crop.

Country Vet can do good crops, but they vary. Same vet does them, but sometimes they have way to much bell or they are not the same height. I have had 3 dogs done there all with me giving them the same pic and telling them what I want and I have 3 completely different crops ....I don't use them any more.

If your just getting a pet crop or a working dog cropped its not that big of a deal to find a vet that you can get something nice.

But if you show UKC you have to know that you will get the right show crop on your dog.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

800$,ya right.i talked to country vet when i was gonna get banjos ears done,but i decided against it.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

keith "you can always cut more off, but you can't add on" is my vets philosophy if they screw up and give you the wrong crop they should fix their errors for free.


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

A vet will not do them past so many months and def not over a year!! And if you find someone that does them their selves I suggest you NOT do that because that will not begood. If a vet wont do it....there is reason behind it. So don't get any bright ideas!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Brandys_BabyJayda said:


> A vet will not do them past so many months and def not over a year!!


Laser can be done at any age. Normal crops most vets don't do after 6 months some stop at 4 months.



cane76 said:


> 800$,ya right.


Yeah thats why I decided to drive down to Oakland and use that vet for under $400 lol..


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I'm sure its possible to find a vet that will crop a year-old dog, but I think one has to seriously ponder just why they want it done. I own and show natural-eared dogs, and can see _maybe_ if you had a hot show dog that is being impeded by natural ears. Maybe. But for the most part, I just feel like if you've waited that long, let the dog keep his ears. Its going to be more painful at an older age, and you can't take it back.


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

Too old, plain and simple...
do some reasearch on animals, or even humans, and thier anatomy as they grow and you will see why a crop at that age is not good.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

i enjoy cropped ears but i stick with the natural look. that way people in my area wont think im fighting my dogs. a lot ppl love to assume things where i live. if a pitbull type dog has cropped ears its either viciouse or a fighter...if ne one has a gsd its automatically feardand seen as a police dog...everyone here is terrified of gsds. but yeah too old for a crop. crops get done when tghe pups are still very young.


----------



## tonina (Oct 9, 2009)

wayyy to old!!!! its better no..!


----------

